# Immaculate Pro Flex 856 should I buy?



## Jon Prothero (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum and because I wanted another opinion I would like to know what you think.

I was thinking of buying my friends immaculate but old bike Proflex 856, Most people are saying not to bother because things have moved on. So Idecided not to bother, however out of the blue I got an email suggesting that this bike might be worth getting because of the year 1996. The e-mail suggested that the 1996 '856 Proflex' had a Ti frame. Everything else was replaced the shocks back 'Noleen?' front' Judy rock shocks', 'Hope Ti hubs', 'Mavic wheels double butted', 'RIchey Tyres', 'Roox Ti seat pin' 'XTR V Brakes,' 'Xlite Ti Stem' 'Trans-alp Saddle', 'Sach Wavey Shifters', White Industries Crank. I think it weighs around 24 lbs maybe a bit less

He will sell it to me for £300 pounds should I still resist. 

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

The frame is aluminum. Here are the original specs:

http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/Step5.asp?BikeId=9689&Brand=ProFlex&Model=856&Year=1996

Whether to get it depends on whether you like the way it rides. If you're looking to make a quick profit selling, it's not likely you will, especially at that price. The upgraded fork _may _be better for riding, but isn't for selling the bike as vintage. Those came with a Girvin linkage-type fork and that's normally part of what's interesting about the bike (IMO). Anyway, no, it's not a rare, highly sought-after bike that will draw a lot of interest if you sell it; but it's a quality bike and may be worth getting if you like the ride (and can talk him down some...).


----------



## Jon Prothero (Nov 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. I was thinking of riding it for a while until i had saved up for a new Trek EX8. Then selling it on for the same price as I bought it. Seems the original £2200 pounds he spent on his bike with upgrades has depreciated in value somewhat!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Make sure you ride it on your normal terrain before you buy it. These had a forward riding position that would lead to instant endos on steep drops for the 2 guys that had them in our group. Entertaining to watch  I also remember them inchworming in the lower gears.


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

ride that proflex hard and you will likely crack the rear swingarm. i use to work at a shop that carried them and we had a pile of cracked rear stays from that bike in the basement - not the most reliable bikes ever. back in those day's proflex came up with some innovative designs but seems that there R&D and testing included the owners!


----------



## AkDave (Jan 12, 2004)

*You beat me to the punch...........*



mello211 said:


> ride that proflex hard and you will likely crack the rear swingarm. i use to work at a shop that carried them and we had a pile of cracked rear stays from that bike in the basement - not the most reliable bikes ever. back in those day's proflex came up with some innovative designs but seems that there R&D and testing included the owners!


I rode an 856 for a couple years and went through 3 swing arms. All three cracked under the der hanger.......nice stress riser I guess. Plus, I found the Girvin linkage fork required lots of maint to keep everything tight. My reccomnendation is a big fat "do not buy"!!!!!!!
Dave


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

I rode an 856 for about two years. I bought it used and well used I will add. I initially jumped through some hoops to get a shock for it, and then turned those hoops inside out learning about the elastomer/coil "upgrade"...rode like a fricking pogo stick. I changed the oil several times and played with the damping by drilling/closing ports to react differently. 
I had ZERO problems with the frame's integrity. I weigh in close to clyde' and really abused that frame urban/free style with some drops up to 5' on flat and to 7' onto tranny...I had the venerable, '00 Manitou SX-R, that never seemed to balk at anything. I ended up selling only to buy a Bontrager Race from a local wrench. I've tried several times to contact the guy that bought it on ebay to no avail. I really wish I wouldn't have sold it!!

My $0.02 FYI...


----------



## Jon Prothero (Nov 10, 2006)

Glad someone liked it! Picking mine up tommorow let you know what I think!


----------



## Jon Prothero (Nov 10, 2006)

Forgot to say he persueded me for £200 and all his bike stuff!


----------

